# Over Stove Microwave stuck



## pdx19751 (Apr 7, 2017)

We recently replaced our kitchen backsplash with granite without taking into account the potential problem with removing our over the stove microwave which we now want to replace. Unfortunately due to the thickness of the granite I can't tip the microwave enough to lift it off of the wall bracket as the top of the back of the microwave hits the cabinet and gets wedged. We cannot grind the granite down due to its containing heavy strains of mica and chips badly. I am at a loss as to how to solve this problem and would welcome any suggestions. I am guessing that we will have to cut out the bottom of the cabinet or possible remove the cabinet if possible and then reinstall it, but this would require also removing all the ducting, etc. Hoping there may be an easier solution.


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

Do you have photos of the current way the microwave is mounted? Does it have bolts through the top into the cabinet above?


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Best to just bit the bullet and fix it right. You also have to be able to put the new one in.

So either the cabinet needs to be shortened or raised. Or the granite cut. If granite just have to have a piece of stainless steel metal bent to make a trim piece to cover any chipping. At a sheet metal shop.

You still may need to butcher the old microwave to take it out in pieces.

Of course the cheap way is to do this is to then just build out the wall the thickness of the granite. but new microwave will stick out more.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Might be able to loosen the cabinets on the wall and raise them slightly? Space the new mounting bracket out from the wall enough for clearance. I doubt anyone would ever notice that little bit.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Force the MW down, bend the bottom. It will come off.


----------



## pdx19751 (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks all for the prompt replies. We were hoping to salvage the old microwave for use in a rental, so we are hoping to salvage it. I thought about just pulling the old one off but then didn't know how we would mount the new one. I guess we could build out the wall to the thickness of the granite, but the old microwave already sticks out quite a ways. There is no way to get a new one in and hang it on the bracket otherwise unless we try to move the cabinet or grind the granite. Grinding the granite is the least favorable option as I prefer not to have a large gap between granite and microwave. It is possible that if we can force the old one straight out bending the bracket we could set the new one on the granite in the back and secure it with the bolts in front? The granite is thick enough for that.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Just a thought, block up the MW from the range for temp support. Fill what ever gap you have from the splash to the bottom of the MW with some thin wood shims. Next remove the screws that secure the upper cabinet. Lower the MW a little and the shims will push the MW off the wall mount hook at the base. Should be able to do this with out removing the cabinet.


----------



## pdx19751 (Apr 7, 2017)

Yodaman said:


> Just a thought, block up the MW from the range for temp support. Fill what ever gap you have from the splash to the bottom of the MW with some thin wood shims. Next remove the screws that secure the upper cabinet. Lower the MW a little and the shims will push the MW off the wall mount hook at the base. Should be able to do this with out removing the cabinet.


I think this will be worth a try, although the gap between the top of granite and bottom of micro is very small, may be enough to liift it off the bracket when tipped. thanks


----------



## pdx19751 (Apr 7, 2017)

Yodaman said:


> Just a thought, block up the MW from the range for temp support. Fill what ever gap you have from the splash to the bottom of the MW with some thin wood shims. Next remove the screws that secure the upper cabinet. Lower the MW a little and the shims will push the MW off the wall mount hook at the base. Should be able to do this with out removing the cabinet.


Actually, as I think about this idea I am afraid the shims would prevent the unit from tipping forward at all as the back of the micro would be even closer to the upper cabinet which is where it is hanging up.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

pdx19751 said:


> Actually, as I think about this idea I am afraid the shims would prevent the unit from tipping forward at all as the back of the micro would be even closer to the upper cabinet which is where it is hanging up.



Thus the reason to remove the screws from the upper cabinet. The shims will force the MW up and off the hook as you lower the front. The back only needs to move up about a 1/2" and it will be off, and then you will be able to pull it straight out.


----------

